# Foreign tax credit



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

what type of tax(above the part 1 block 10 choices). is it for your salary or pension that you need to check on the form.
If you also have income from the states that you paid taxes on do you have to list that on the 1116 also or only the foreign taxes.

thanks for the help in advance

Bernie


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

On form 1116, you only can claim credit for foreign income taxes paid.

Normally, for salary income, you use the form 2555 FEIE, but for salary in excess of the FEIE and any pensions, you then use form 1116 to claim a tax credit for taxes paid against that particular income. (Publication 54 from the IRS website will give you more information about how to claim this.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------

